# Giving a HEADS UP : Secret Reaper sign up start soon!



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Yay! I don't remember it being that early last year. I guess with that many people you need more time!  Can't wait. Love participating.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

pretty much same time. will check on it to see. glad you want to join .


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

That gives me three weeks to find my feather boa and stock up on margarita mix?!?!?! (dancing)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

SWEET can not wait to join in WHOOT


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

you know i am in just send me the person to reap


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh oh Hilda,,, feather boa;s and margarita;s?? sounds like the fun is starting!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

woot woot doing the happy dance


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Whoo hoo! I'm so in.I can't wait.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool. Who has the flying monkeys trained to peep in on Bethene? Note to self ....stock up on camo face paint and glitter bombs.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

too funny guys, i'm in again. of course. where else can one obtain such giggles. match reaper match reaper, make me a match. lol.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

find me that find and match me that perrrrfict match.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't wait! Already have some general stuff and it is so much fun putting together the boxes. Even my mailman enjoyed it (he loved the decorated boxes I got!)


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

hey im in  sign me up


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Not time yet thanosstar,, keep a eye out for the instructions and date, etc! 

Oh No,,, not the glitter bombs again!!!!!!!


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm new....what is this of which you speak?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

of course your going to be glitter bombed  almost time to set free the minions


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh No,,, not the glitter bombs again!!!!!!![/QUOTE]
Yep nice big purple glitter bombs..... Semi trucks are gassed up and ready to go. Lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> find me that find and match me that perrrrfict match.


me to ready to stock and create whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

pm'd you, MamaGrizzly, hope you decide to join us!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

How is that for timing? On Wednesday, I bought my first item of the year, with Secret Reaper in mind! I can't wait! I just hope that work doesn't interfere to much.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am sooooo ready!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just checked the dates from last year, and the sign up ran from July 16 to August 17, shipping deadline on Sept. 17. Not sure about the exact dates yet,, but it will be pretty close to last year!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Yea! Hope I don't miss the sign up when it begins.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

orange,black,purple, green. yep glitter bombs are ready


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> orange,black,purple, green. yep glitter bombs are ready


Better make some red ones too hehe


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in! But only a month to create? Better start thinking.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

wooo can't wait. Count me in


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

bethene said:


> just checked the dates from last year, and the sign up ran from July 16 to August 17, shipping deadline on Sept. 17. Not sure about the exact dates yet,, but it will be pretty close to last year!


I remember now! I think I was thinking of the 2nd Secret Reaper. That one was closer to Halloween. Months are just flying by that I can't believe it's already almost time!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cant wait


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay! am seeing some new names to go along with the familiar ones!!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

will need someone to man the bar


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Got all my flying monkeys trained on how to mix drinks an to throw glitter bombs this year even got them some pretty neat goggles to protect there eyes from all the glitter


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

woot woot Samuel Adams October fest please  there's a good monkey,(slips the monkeys some lady fingers)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

LadySherry said:


> Cool. Who has the flying monkeys trained to peep in on Bethene?


That would be me. And he's already in place...plus we've been training a new recruit, the Ninja Gerbil, to help out.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> woot woot Samuel Adams October fest please  there's a good monkey,(slips the monkeys some lady fingers)


Which lady did you get those fingers from?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

(shifty eyes) i don't know what you are talking about  got to keep the minions happy


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Auditor, Where the heck have you been? I haven't seen you on here in forever!!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay! I can't wait to participate.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Really excited for this been. Brain storming ideas oh how to really go over the top and make the victim I get really excited


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Getting a little fired up!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oohhhh, I see lots of old faces here. gonna be a fun year. glitter? i'm doing confetti as well. been saving all that from the card exchanges every year. lol. 
boas ready check
glitter ready check
confetti ready check
monkeys ready check
camouflage ready check
maps ready check
hhmmmmm, did I forget anything


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> oohhhh, I see lots of old faces here. gonna be a fun year. glitter? i'm doing confetti as well. been saving all that from the card exchanges every year. lol.
> boas ready check
> glitter ready check
> confetti ready check
> ...


Cocktails! CHECK CHECK CHECK!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Really excited for this been. Brain storming ideas oh how to really go over the top and make the victim I get really excited


Your painting is so wonderful I think anything you do will get your victim really excited!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

chinclub said:


> Your painting is so wonderful I think anything you do will get your victim really excited!


You are sweet thank u


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok looks like we are ready. Question is Is Bethene ready? Come one July 17thish.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

yay soooo cant wait love this get so excited its better than christmas, already got some great items for my secret reaper


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

this will be my frist time. anyone give me some pointers here ?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

dont wait till the last minute..HHAHAHA..sorry, that would be me..


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

thanosstar said:


> this will be my frist time. anyone give me some pointers here ?


I'd say as we all do just follow the likes and dislikes. last year was my first time and i had a blast making stuff for my victim.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i gotta think of a little poem for my victim


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Really excited for this been. Brain storming ideas oh how to really go over the top and make the victim I get really excited


Same here i wanna make my victim happy lol just like i would want to be.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

thanosstar said:


> this will be my frist time. anyone give me some pointers here ?


Check out the mini reaper & watch what the handywork of the talented people here. I watched the 1st Mini reaper. Now I am partaking n the 2nd mini reaper. It will give you an idea of what to expect. Here is the link. People are starting to send out their gifts so pics follow. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...secret-reaper-round-2-sign-up-discussion.html


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i just finished my 1st reaper (well didn't get reaped yet but did my reaping) and it was fun, but i don't know if i'll do it again this year. i was matched up with someone who wasn't too hard to pick things for because we have kind of the same decorating taste. but some of the people who have very different taste i think i would be hopelessly lost and disappoint them if i even tried... but it is fun to watch the rest of you so i can always do that!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG!!! That's so exciting!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

can't wait!!!! I am sooo in!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Well it's the end of June, and I make my yearly trek back to Halloween Forum to start prepping for Halloween and here is the reaper post! Woot. Count me in!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thanosstar said:


> this will be my frist time. anyone give me some pointers here ?


Teasers, stalking, flying monkeys, Glitter, Boas, much singing, and booze  you will do great don't sweat it


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yay! I've been avoiding the mini-reapers on purpose so I don't get tired of doing them. I've been holding out for the main event!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

creeperguardian said:


> Same here i wanna make my victim happy lol just like i would want to be.


Ya the mini reapers have been great got me in Halloween spirt big time and got to create some cool things that have totaly giving me lots of ideas for the big reaper can not wait.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

chinclub said:


> Auditor, Where the heck have you been? I haven't seen you on here in forever!!


In the shadows, in the spot right behind you, just outside your field of vision...that fleeting movement you see out of the corner of your eye? That's me.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> oohhhh, I see lots of old faces here. gonna be a fun year. glitter? i'm doing confetti as well. been saving all that from the card exchanges every year. lol.
> boas ready check
> glitter ready check
> confetti ready check
> ...


Bathing suit, since we'll undoubtedly set up by the pool again.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

thanosstar said:


> this will be my frist time. anyone give me some pointers here ?


Best advice I can offer is to remember that this is supposed to be fun. Treat it that way, have fun with it, don't stress out too much.

Because the monkeys can smell stress. And when they smell stress, they turn and attack the one stressing.

They're hungry monkeys. 

It's not pretty.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

are you seriously an auditor? now THAT is scary!



The Auditor said:


> In the shadows, in the spot right behind you, just outside your field of vision...that fleeting movement you see out of the corner of your eye? That's me.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

wednesdayaddams said:


> are you seriously an auditor? now THAT is scary!


I was when I joined the forum, and I still work in tax administration.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i'm an accountant. lol. i'm not afraid of auditors (with the exception of myself, my harshest critic)! i am actually finishing my mba and currently taking a taxation class...no joke, i took graduate statistics and this class to me is more complicated. i'm in the first week and one of the assignments is dependency exemptions. i don't know if it's "ME" or the "BOOK" but it is confusing me so much that i am a nervous wreck....





The Auditor said:


> I was when I joined the forum, and I still work in tax administration.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

hey auditor, does u.s. federal bond interest over $3,800 count as income for a parent living in the household to qualify as a dependent?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

wednesdayaddams said:


> i'm in the first week and one of the assignments is dependency exemptions. i don't know if it's "ME" or the "BOOK" but it is confusing me so much that i am a nervous wreck....


For the majority of people, exemptions are simple. It's when you get to the exceptions that things can get...interesting. 

We probably should continue this offline, before we put everyone else to sleep.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Trying to get me to do your homework, huh? Hope I get you as my victim, know EXACTLY what goes into your package!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL well every question has a student that makes exactly 3800 in 2012. the grandma makes 4600 in ss and 3850 in federal bond interest. none of them live at home with the exception of the grandma. it just doesn't make sense that everyone would be disqualified. 



The Auditor said:


> For the majority of people, exemptions are simple. It's when you get to the exceptions that things can get...interesting.
> 
> We probably should continue this offline, before we put everyone else to sleep.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

yes, i will send you my schoolbook and you can send me a reaper gift with all of my completed homework! perfect! 



The Auditor said:


> Trying to get me to do your homework, huh? Hope I get you as my victim, know EXACTLY what goes into your package!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

o no one on the main flying monkeys was doing a practice run with the glitter bombs an damn dumb monkey used a live one now we are down one monkey poor fell got glitter all in his eyes an fur quick some one make him a banana daiquiri


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

\o/
One BD for the monkey!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

dang, 8 pages for the pre-sign up! *gets ghillie suit and flask ready for stalking*


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> dang, 8 pages for the pre-sign up! *gets ghillie suit and flask ready for stalking*


I know, right? It's going to be a fun summer!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh yeah!!!!!! loving this,, the party is already starting! THIS is what makes this all so fun!!! The gifting is fun, the receiving is fun,, but the banter,, the way this brings people from all over the country,, (nay,, all over the world ) together having a good time,, forming friendships, that;s the real fun of all this! I am so happy to see the ole' glitter bomb gang starting back up,, what's first on the drink list?? make sure you send me one! ( oh,, poor monkey, but a banana daiquiri will make him feel better in no time, but make mine strawberry please!)


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't wait!! I have had a note in my calendar to check for the sign up in August. Just in case I was absent from the forum for a bit....but who was I kidding...hahaha

This is just too much fun. Waiting to be reaped and sharing the anticipation with all of the other victims-in-waiting.....Reaping and waiting to see if your victim was going to love it all. Teasing the victims until the box is shipped. Stalking the Brown Truck....Nothing like it at all!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

How come the monkey gets a drink first? I only hit him with the bomb to make my way to the bar.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oohhhh, I see lots of old faces here. gonna be a fun year. glitter? i'm doing confetti as well. been saving all that from the card exchanges every year. lol. 
boas ready check
glitter ready check
confetti ready check
monkeys ready check
camouflage ready check
maps ready check
daiquiri's ready check
swimsuit ready check
hhmmmmm, did I forget anything

chinclub, have a heart, the poor monkey got bombed. we don't need him starting a union. we'll give you 2 daiquiri's. now you are one up on the monkey. feel better?
auditor, so right, no skinny dipping this year. hey everyone, auditor wants swimsuits, no skinny dipping this year. 
brimstone, I know right. I pull up this thread today, and it's way turn the pages.
hey bethie, here we go again. whoot, whoot. and daiquiris are first on the drink list. I vote marquritas second. did I spell that right?
wednessdayadamms, my daughter is cramming and taking finals now for accounting. she is very stressed too. she stays up and pulls all nighters so she can make the deadline. she has one project to complete, and one last test. she is overwhelmed a lot too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

\-/
\-/

reg & 1 strawberry margaritas!! 
I'll be making lots of real ones this Saturday!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

boas ready check
glitter ready check
confetti ready check
monkeys ready check
camouflage ready check
maps ready check
daiquiri's ready check
swimsuit ready check
margaritas ready check
hhmmmmm, did I forget anything

just added the margaritas, party at Bethany's this Saturday.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I feel much better, thank-you. My apologies to the monkey. I can play nice, but I dont like the no skinnydipping rule.


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

so excited! I think this year I will definitely build something for my victim instead of sending a box full of store bought items! Regardless I can't wait!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I love how there are over 80 comments just on the announcement that sign ups are coming! I loooove Secret Reaper! Bethene, do you know how long sign up will last? I'll be on a houseboat that week and I don't want to miss it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sent you a message, Halloween Scream,, but also will post it too ,,, am pretty sure the dates will be July 17 to August 17, that goes a little over 4 weeks,, should give enough time ( although I always have a few last minute folks too) with shipping Sept. 17 as the dead line,, it just sounds like good numbers!!!  

whoo hoo,, margaritas~ count me in!!!!!!!! 

Halloween Scream, I know,, already 80 plus posts,, just for the heads up!!!! Loving it! 

Now Hallo,,, confetti to add to the glitter!??! oh well,, I have a grumpy neighbor next door any way,,, I have nosy ones across the street,, so give them a good show!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!! with no skinny dipping it won't be as much of a show,, but still,,, lets give 'em all something to talk about!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

SWEET gives me time to work on some ideas i have hehe that can be sent to no mater who my victim is oh yesss as i rub my hands together oh YES 




bethene said:


> Sent you a message, Halloween Scream,, but also will post it too ,,, am pretty sure the dates will be July 17 to August 17, that goes a little over 4 weeks,, should give enough time ( although I always have a few last minute folks too) with shipping Sept. 17 as the dead line,, it just sounds like good numbers!!!
> 
> whoo hoo,, margaritas~ count me in!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*hallow and happeeee reaper days are here again!! *


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

With his heightened sense for Halloween Madness Mr. Gris gets a telepathic message while buried deep in the roofline of his home. He climbs out of an attic brimmed with Halloween Decor, rushes through a paint can and paper mache riddled garage, enters the house dodging baby toys and Mega Blocks (OOOUUUCH HE HIT A HOTWHEELS CAR!) rushing to his computer he is nearly tackled by his two new Halloween Minions as they walk toward him like milk craving zombies......as he attempts to log onto Halloweenforum a milk zombie attacks! (NO NO HONEY STOP HITTING THE KEYBOARD MY LOG IN FAILED....YOU EITHER BUDDY THIS IS DADDY'S LAPTOP NOT A TOY. WHY DONT YOU KIDS WATCH NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS FOR A MINUTE) Gris attempts yet a third time to log in......yes it goes through and he sees he was right......SECRET REAPER!!!!! IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMM IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Are we ready girls!?!?!?! To Bethenes!!!!
(sounds of cackling)
(and a really big horn)


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

huzzah!!! guess that means I need to get into the lab and start getting the body parts together....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> auditor, so right, no skinny dipping this year. hey everyone, auditor wants swimsuits, no skinny dipping this year.


Now let's not be hasty...I was only reminding you, in case you wanted to maintain your modesty, occasionally. I fully support suits being optional. Except on the Ninja Gerbil.

Dang...there's no way to say that, that doesn't sound dirty....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, we don't skinny dip, we chunky dunk!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

yay for the chunky dunk much prefer the witches cauldron great for the muscles


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok the monkey is going to pull through he is ok no permanent damage just a little glitter bomb shy now but he has all ready picked a new bomb monkey to take his flights


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

An buy the way i don't own a swim suit so i got to go skinny dipping besides it more fun


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey Susie, so glad to see you here. now stick around will ya. 
I think gris stubbed his toes. 
hilda, where ever did you find that picture. that is great. let's see, bethene is in front, i'm in the last, you're blowing the horn. wait, I remember, auditor donned the clothes so he could join in, and that's gris beside him. hey, they're not camera shy, they're just posers. now then, betcha can't guess who the other 2 are
you go girl. azazel skinny dips. auditor, what was he thinking. lol. 
uh huh, you just wanted to maintain my dignity. now just a moment there, I can chunky dip with the best of them. lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL,,, Hallo!!!!!!! you crack me up~~~~

Seeing as I don't want to blind any one,, I will take pity on every one and not skinny dip,, chunky dunk. etc! After all,, you all need to see to take care of your victim!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Woohoo, I came back just in time! Dang, I missed all this craziness. And what's this? No skinny dipping this year?? WTH?! lol 
Chunky dunking! lmao you crack me up bethie!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I am new here....what is the "Secret Reaper"??? It sounds like a lot of fun.....How do you play?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I am new here....what is the "Secret Reaper"??? It sounds like a lot of fun.....How do you play?


to get an idea check out the Mini Secret Reaper 2 Thread. I followed mini 1 & saw what goes on & wanted to join mini 2. 
This thread here is for the Main Reap. Sign up will start in August.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Bethany said:


> to get an idea check out the Mini Secret Reaper 2 Thread. I followed mini 1 & saw what goes on & wanted to join mini 2.
> This thread here is for the Main Reap. Sign up will start in August.


 Thank you Bethany. I will check it out...I am the one every year in my neighborhood who starts "Booing" the neighbors. Such a lot of fun!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Thank you Bethany. I will check it out...I am the one every year in my neighborhood who starts "Booing" the neighbors. Such a lot of fun!


welcome to the forum Pumpkin5.
I was the only one in my neighborhood who decorated. I had a big party every year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkin5, really, you boo your neighbors? do you stand on your porch with your thumb down and yell boo at them? what ever for? why don't you just scare them instead.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> pumpkin5, really, you boo your neighbors? do you stand on your porch with your thumb down and yell boo at them? what ever for? why don't you just scare them instead.


badump bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bethany sign up begins July 17th and run til August 17th. Shipping dead line Sept.17. Don,t want you to miss all the crazy party!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll still be in FL for sign up!! WOo HOo!! Then I can do some "shopping" while I'm in Ohio on vacation!
Would I be able to get a victim who is very close so I can personally deliver?!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Bethany said:


> I'll still be in FL for sign up!! WOo HOo!! Then I can do some "shopping" while I'm in Ohio on vacation!
> Would I be able to get a victim who is very close so I can personally deliver?!


It's not impossible.............but it would take a lot of luck. Part of the fun, I think anyway, is "meeting" and connecting with people across the country...or the world.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Great news! Last year had so many creative people/ideas. I can't wait to se how we top it. I'm in again too.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

It's definitely an exciting and torturous process. Waiting to sign up, waiting for your victim, glitter bombs, pool party, cocktails, flying monkeys. Then that sweet, sweet moment when you get your victim  Then the torture starts all over again when you're waiting for your victim to receive their package lol


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

so do we make the gift or do we buy it? ive seen suggestions for both


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

thanosstar said:


> so do we make the gift or do we buy it? ive seen suggestions for both


It can be either  Once bethene starts the sign up thread, she'll also start a likes and dislikes thread. There, we'll be able to post specifically what we like...and don't like (the more details, the better!) So, once we get our victim, the stalking begins MWUAHAHA. Check their profile, check their posts....anything you can do (that's legal of course lol) to find out what the perfect gift would be.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a example of the likes and dislinkes thread.  
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...es-dislikes-thread-mini-reaper-round-two.html


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanostar, some people do not feel they are good at making things, which is ok,, then you can garage sale , thrift shop,, etc, or buy new,, but if you feel comfortable with making something, then by all means feel free to do so, I think the key thing here is to follow the likes and dislikes list! 

oh, and I can not say thing enough!!!!!!!!! Miss Mandy is right, details, details . details!! It makes it so much easier for your reaper to send something personal that you will really enjoy,, WAY TOO MANY people just say things like "anything Halloween" or even just "outdoor things" makes it way to hard for the person reaping, and there for not as much fun for them!!!!!!!!! Last year I made several plea's for details,, that fell on deaf ears,,, If you are not sure what details you like, before you post your list, or send me your pm, sit and think,. what did I not have last year that I would of loved to have in my haunt, or at my party, or just for my own enjoyment! Or what have I seen on the forum that I thought was really cool, and wish I had one or knew how to make, etc,,,

Not trying to be preachy here, but several reapers messaged me very frustrated with the list they were provided!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Calender marked so I make sure I don't miss the sign up and when to send out the semi trucks with glitter bombs. I do have a truck on stand by full of liquor if needed. Auditor just hollar if you get to running low on supplies I will send the truck.

Getting super excited just a couple of weeks before sign up.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Every time I see everyone doing a Secret Reaper, I always want to join in soooo very badly! I never seem to have the extra money though. I'm trying to save a little of my tips I get from work so maybe I can join in this time! (...though I don't know very much about all this "glitter bombing" and "flying monkey" stuff...)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

WitchyKitty,, I hope you can join us! I get "glitter bombed" (wink wink) into giving out victims early,, lot of drinking going on in my bushes in the front too,,,, , And seeing as my signature is about flying monkeys,, the crazy people here have monkey napped a few and send them over to my house as spies,,, my poor poor little monkeys!! We have a crazy amount of fun,, so I am hoping you can join us!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, Bethene, I was thinking the flying monkeys everyone talks about may just have been yours.  I'm really hoping I can manage to join this one. I've already been trying to come up with ideas and am quite excited for it.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

sa-weet! I can't wait!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just sitting and waiting


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> oh, and I can not say thing enough!!!!!!!!! Miss Mandy is right, details, details . details!! It makes it so much easier for your reaper to send something personal that you will really enjoy,, WAY TOO MANY people just say things like "anything Halloween" or even just "outdoor things" makes it way to hard for the person reaping, and there for not as much fun for them!!!!!!!!!


Of course, some of us specifically don't include a lot of details, because we know the people in this family are very creative and what we really, really want is to see what their imagination comes up with....

Not me, though. I'm just evil.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Not me, though. I'm just evil.


At least you can admit it  lol


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> At least you can admit it  lol


Have I ever denied it, darlin'?


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

I am a general Halloween person i don't do the details to see just how twisted some ones mind can get on making things i love the tomb stone gothkim sent last year it was perfect an this year however i get as a reaper will send the perfect gift also cause it is from there lil black heart to warm that place my heart was an it is from another person that loves this holiday as much as i do so there for its perfect


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Have I ever denied it, darlin'?


No, no you haven't


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, I missed a lot yesterday! So many pages and several new victims, YEAH!!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

really??? already???? geez time flies! yall know im in, are we sending pm's to bethe yet?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> really??? already???? geez time flies! yall know im in, are we sending pm's to bethe yet?


Not yet chickie. July 17th, I believe


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Not yet chickie. July 17th, I believe


still frighteningly close lolol


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

This thread is steadily moving down the page, no new posts since this morning? Oh that simply will not do! Come on, people, we need to keep this post up near the top and active until the "official" ones get rolling on the 17th!

Oh, and check out the group in Witchymom's siggy line. Secret Reaper Groupies. Come play!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

pass the cocktail Auditor Lets get it going then


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey no one from here showed up tonight for the margaritas!! 
Had 13 of us here eating & drinking!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bring me Two Pina Colada I need one for each hand, we'll set sail with Captain Morgan and never leave dry land. Oh troubles I forgot them I buried them in the sand.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

one of these would be great too  yummers

Tropical splash
Ingredients
1.5 oz. Captain Morgan ® Parrot Bay ® Pineapple Rum
5 oz. orange juice
1 slice orange
Preparation
Add Captain Morgan ® Parrot Bay ® Pineapple Rum and orange juice in ice-filled glass and stir well
Garnish with orange slice


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

The monkeys are getting up in arms tonight they been training for this stelth mission all year an they are drunk so i am getting scared the glitter is going to start flying any minute


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I can't wait for SR!!!
Am so psyched for it this year! 
And Bethany, if I'd known, I'd have been there in a flash! Margaritas are my FAV!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Bethany did you see the monkeys flying by or where they hid well enough


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

IshWitch said:


> I can't wait for SR!!!
> Am so psyched for it this year!
> And Bethany, if I'd known, I'd have been there in a flash! Margaritas are my FAV!


Well we'll just have to meet somewhere & have margaritas!! I'm in Leesburg!! 


I didn't see any monkeys. They must have been hidden very well.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I just don't think i can make it captain.. the monkeys they are running a muck. mojo is drinking the glitter, and there is purple glitter color poo everywhere. ( in best scotty impersonation)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh man Bethany, I meant to be there, really I did. buttttt, my boss went into labor, and I got called into work.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats ok Hallo we will save you a drink


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Whoa, Rene!
That is wild, well we'll have to have one at my house. We even have a Margaritaville machine that is ready to go!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks moonwitchkitty
here's one from me to you

and one for Bethany too
and my favorite


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

woot 
yummy thank you


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you're welcome...woot woot


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wowsers that smarts making some nest boxes and dipped my chest in hot glue. ouch!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moonwitchkitty, that sounds quite painful. now slow down on the margaritas and tell, tell how one dips their chest into hot glue. auditor, you always have advice, how handy are you with gauze. the poor girl needs her chest wrapped up. say, I hear cold water is good for burns. skinny dipping time. 
hey, ish has a machine that serves. fire the monkey and party at ishes. darn monkey has been disagreeable ever since he got glitter bombed by accident. you got a pool ish. or a blow up pool.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ha  im putting together some nest boxes and reached across the table, and bam! glue.. but im one of those people who cam trip on flat land. i am talented that way i guess


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, that is really to bad you glued yourself. that does smart. I've hot glued myself before. wicked evil.


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

o no get out the gauze an healing cream i got a monkey trained as a medic so maybe he can help if not i got good at putting band aids on my self so maybe i can help also


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Boy, oh boy.....drunk monkeys, country music, margaritas, and hot glued chests. Sounds like I missed one helluva party last night!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess I showed up too early last night. I will have to check in more today.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> oh man Bethany, I meant to be there, really I did. buttttt, my boss went into labor, and I got called into work.


Got a few left over in the frig. Gonna be a tipsy week.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks for the gauze an healing cream,  lots better today honey already made fun of me. called me a Dork. on a good side i have new spooky books ready to go for the SR  maybe depending on my future Victims likes and dislikes.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks moonwitchkitty for allowing me to pull this out ( just so you can feel a little better, that is my hand with the blister from hot glue)




Also didn't think it might be appropriate to modify it to say protect your chest cause the picture would be well, you get the idea!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh yeah,,, hot glue hurts so bad!!!!!! I always end up with at least a small burn ..


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

By now I just go into a hot glue project knowing that I will burn myself. I think that I am getting used to the pain, lol. 
I can't wait for the date to sign up and the date to get my victim! I already have several little projects lined up that I'm waiting to start on until I see my victim's likes/dislikes. August seems so very far away...


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Ugg, it is pouring rain outside and I am waiting for paint to dry inside on my latest Halloween craft. I have all this time on my hands and where is the party? These monkeys can only entertain a person for a very short time. I know I said I wouldn't bomb any more monkeys, but it would be a fun passtime and I have all this glitter.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm ready to party  Anyone for a pumpkin cheesecaketini?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

That sounds delicious!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Coming right up! Anyone else? C'mon y'all, get your boas, grab a tini and let's party


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like its just us...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Perhaps we're starting the party too early? lol


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Guess I will go check my paint progress and check back later.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

we went over this last year, I don't do boas, clashes with the ghillie suit!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LoL... Well, we'll make an exception for you, BR1M


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Been playing with this program all day, thought I would help set the mood;


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I love it!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

so cool I like it.. is it too late to join the party i have my orange and black boa


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha that's awesome, BR1M! Not too late at all, mwk  Here's a drink!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

woot thanks  busy working on new craft ideas for this year.. and for my future Victim.. bum bum bum bum bum.. no hot glue today.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Your chest is safe....for tonight LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

it has been a good day of crafting worked on painting the books that i was having issued with last night, even managed to go shopping for new materials for my future Victim best thing is if my Victim taste don't go with mine it gets added to my collection. BUT BE Warned! I have discovered how easy Clay is to use. MUahahahahaaaa


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

oh and Earth Bound is having a buy one get one half off so i got more potion bottles for super cheap, already marked down to 1.45 so i got several  and i had to get a new replacement skull for the one i used for Saki.  wonder what i will do with him.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

first time signing up, im very excited to join this year


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Like the store, but the closest one is 80 miles away!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish they had a online store


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I've never even heard of that store lol. Welcome aboard, lanie! Grab your father boa and have a drink


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I LOVE their Day of the dead collection every victim i have had so far have gotten something from that store. Bottle opener, Jars, Skulls, Wine bottle caps. its Awesome..


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Has the party picked up yet? I brought cake!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

if you have cake you must have


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh yum! Spider cake and eyescream to go with my homemade pretzels! (Though I am totally regretting turning on the oven now) WHEW!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

and some lady fingers  the minions love those!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone else watching Who dunnit?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry I'm a bit late to this....I do have a bit of experience with burns of all varieties. It's rather exciting seeing flames leaping from your body parts (I don't recommend it, though). In spite of conventional wisdom, wrapping your burn with gauze really isn't the best thing for it. Far better not to cover it, with anything....gauze, bandages....fabric....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

And before I get myself into too much trouble...I'm pouring Hungarian bull's blood here (it's a wine)....who wants some?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ive got upside down cake martini's over here as well as blackberry margarita's home made.... anyone want???*


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

I am. Remember its always the person u least suspect.. (but if the killer knows this, then the person can be the most obvious).. hmm..


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

auditor i would like a glass please


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

As you wish, my dear...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone is having such a good time with all the yummy goodies and drinks...I thought I'd bring some of my finger cookies to share!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

blackberry margarita;s yummm I have one spooki~


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

auditor, I will try some of your wine, and spookymama, I like margaritas, but have never tried blackberry, so that is a must, and tonight, I think I will close with a daiquiri. it has been a very long day. my boss had her baby, so I was called in to cook for her. so much for my weekend off. 
just as a side note, I think it was creepergaurdian and moonwitchkitty that thought I was their reaper last year right up close to the end. that was so fun. 
now, pass the goodies, I want to try one of each. yes, yes, I am a sweet lover


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Here's your wine, JesterGirl!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ahh, before I drink it, is it red or white wine? is it sweet or dry?


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

where are all the drinks pass them all this way i am up to try any of them i have never meet a drink i did not like


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont remember if i like margaritas (can you tell i dont drink much LOLOL)

i like daiquiris though. but certainly not at this hour. coffee is much more important. its in the kitchen, go help yourself lo


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

what the heck am I doing up, I have to work tonight. no, no coffee for me, thanks though. i'm headed back to bed for more shut eye.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

What is this about no drinks at this hour? Considering the day I am about to have I think something stronger than coffee would certainly help.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

chinclub i totally agree. have a good day all


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I have 6 resumes to do on my agenda today. Why do I think I'm not going to get them all done (it's rare that I can do that many in a day LOL)


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

me it don't matter all the little shop monkeys came buy last night an wonted to know what project we will build this year so drinks been going strong at my house for like 4 hours


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in , love it so much torture.....................


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Good morning my glitter-clad beauties!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH morning


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, what witchymom said


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

For me it's .....UGH housework


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

For me it is working on gifts for my victim in the Mini Reaper 2. Know what I'm doing, just have to finish up. 
As far as time & drinking: It's 5 o'clock somewhere!!! 
I'm thining about making some bomb pop cocktails......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

4 day weekend i am so going to get crafty the 4 days off start my pile of goodies to send next vitcitm whoot


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Ugg storming again!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> Ugg storming again!!!!


off and on here all week up till thursday i think................. sigh...........................


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

At least it is cooling things down, and the thunder certainly puts me in the Halloween mood, BUT, if it doesn't stop soon I will need a boat.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> At least it is cooling things down, and the thunder certainly puts me in the Halloween mood, BUT, if it doesn't stop soon I will need a boat.


yeah we dont have any shade on the house, so i dont mind it too much, other than it makes me really not want to work. ive barely managed to get 2 resumes done.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chinclub said:


> At least it is cooling things down, and the thunder certainly puts me in the Halloween mood, BUT, if it doesn't stop soon I will need a boat.


Same here, lol. You guys are probably getting all the crazy storms and rain that we just finally got though. It was just a ridiculous amount of rain for days. It did really cool it down though and I'm craving Autumn and Halloween now more than ever! I'll be sad when it gets super hot and summery again...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Been like that here too. Rain off and on for the past 5 or so days. It's a bit cooler but it's not taking any of this humidity away  ICK!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

My craft room is its own building behind the house. A good little walk. I want to go out and work but the storm won't let up long enough for me to venture out. Such an unproductive afternoon!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

chinclub said:


> Ugg storming again!!!!


send the rain to me !! my plants are dying and i want pumpkins this year!! they look so sad the leafs are droopy. Plus it would make my water bill go down


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> 4 day weekend i am so going to get crafty the 4 days off start my pile of goodies to send next vitcitm whoot


*ooooh perhaps a fabulous Dia De Los Muertos number made especially for one Spookilicous riding witch who has a fondness for purple glitter and wearing boas while riding around causing havoc and drinking martini's??? Maybe???*


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Believe me, I would if I could. I finally made it out to the my craft room and the water had risen so high in the yard that the room was flooded. Thankfully we are prepared (this happens every now and then) and everything is off the floor, but its no fun walking around in a 1/2 inch of water. I did get another layer of paper mache added to my clown faces though.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, it's 7 o'clock....time for cocktails! Anyone care for a redhead in bed?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone want a Minion to go with the Redhead in Bed??


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha those are adorable!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

thank you. I made them for my 51st Birthday. I LOVE the minions.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Anyone want a Minion to go with the Redhead in Bed??
> 
> View attachment 156901


so cool love them


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> Ok, it's 7 o'clock....time for cocktails! Anyone care for a redhead in bed?


he wouldn't happen to be built like a tank would he... ooohhh you were talking about the drink yes please ;D


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Bahahaha you naughty ghoul


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

That drink looks lovely, but right now I am enjoying sex on the beach.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Getting nervous about Secret Reaper sign up, I think I need a Redhead in bed and a Minion! Yaks


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Kinky drinks tonight. I blame the heat....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

speaking of kinky drinks ,, Sloe comfortable [email protected]! 







Orange juice
Sloe gin
Southern comfort
Vodka


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

now that we have finished dinner I'm back  baby bought me a pressure cooker. and i had to try it out. mm roast beef, carrots, potatoes, and gravy .. Yummers


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> now that we have finished dinner I'm back  baby bought me a pressure cooker. and i had to try it out. mm roast beef, carrots, potatoes, and gravy .. Yummers


had I known, I would have headed over.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Still got some if you want some.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Funny, I plan on making a roast in the crock pot tomorrow.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

that and some Coke 0, I'm full


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Found something small, but kind of neat for my future victim today! Randomly came across it while on a walk with my husband. It was funny, because I saw it and I wanted it for myself, but thought it would also make a nice little addition to my reaper box...I battled with the idea of keeping it or giving it, then looked over and found another one!! Yay! What are the odds? It was meant to be.  
*Also, my husband came home today and told me his buddy at work decided to sell all his Halloween decorations this week...he is giving us first pick before he starts his sale to see if there is anything we want. Hoping he will have a cool treasure or two for ourselves or my victim, too!*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchykitty, you put a spell on him, and now he's yours. of course he gave you first pick. okay, taking it easy tonight, just a cool peach snapps and sour. yummy, those go down real fast.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> witchykitty, you put a spell on him, and now he's yours. of course he gave you first pick. okay, taking it easy tonight, just a cool peach snapps and sour. yummy, those go down real fast.


...Aaaannnnd now I'm singing the song in my head, lol.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

missmandy said:


> victim! Victim! Victim!


yes?!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

man the monkeys are plastered an its still early in the morning


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Bahaha dang monkeys!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Only 15 more days till sign up whoot


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

YES!!! Can't wait for another year of reaping!! (And stalking Bethene's house!)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm already pitching a tent and setting up camp outside of bethene's. Beverages on ice, glitter bombs & silly string ready to fire, monkeys on standby, and a plethora of boas. Hoping to get bethene to crack a move up the sign up date


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I just aquired a great thing from my work that I plan to make my victim extremly happy with. Muhahahahahahahah. I'm so ready for this one.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I'm already pitching a tent and setting up camp outside of bethene's. Beverages on ice, glitter bombs & silly string ready to fire, monkeys on standby, and a plethora of boas. Hoping to get bethene to crack a move up the sign up date



*PERFECT! Ill swoop by soon and drop off my tent...if you dont mind can my monkeys hang out with yours while we wait. They are at the spa now getting manis and pedis will be done soon. Ill also be bringing my portable bar so we never run out of things to do  Hell maybe Ill just drive down my RV with built in jacuzzi that could be fun 
*


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the jacuzzi idea. But no monkeys allowed in the water!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *PERFECT! Ill swoop by soon and drop off my tent...if you dont mind can my monkeys hang out with yours while we wait. They are at the spa now getting manis and pedis will be done soon. Ill also be bringing my portable bar so we never run out of things to do  Hell maybe Ill just drive down my RV with built in jacuzzi that could be fun
> *


That's a fabulous idea! Although, we may need witchymom's pool again. It's hot as hell right now  I've got glitter and feathers all stuck to me! I look like a frikken disco chicken


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Ha too cute.. just don't let him near the glitter. what a mess


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

miss mandy, it sounds like it's one of these days
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAKtTgQbzOg

so I was in hobby lobby just to browse, looking for ideas for gifts. they have a Halloween craft magazine out. I grabbed it. all kinds of ideas. I can't go wrong. I figure whoever I get, there's something in there they will like. I am excited, I was planning on making at least one gift. so this is the first magazine I've seen out this year. heads up everyone

I rock, they had the cutist little bird house in there. they had grape vines and berries wrapped around the base, leaves on the roof, and a bird sitting in the doorway


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahahaha hallo. That make me feel like I'm at a wedding!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> ahh, before I drink it, is it red or white wine? is it sweet or dry?


Hungarian bull's blood is a red, as the name might suggest. It's dry but not too dry. Notes of berries with a delightful spicy finish.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

No voice tonight, I'm afraid...will one of you step up and sing?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay auditor, color well taken. blood...red...of course. i'm not much of a wine person, but if it's dry it's not so bad. i do however like arbor mist. yeah, pass me one, i'll try it. funny you mention voice, i just got done watching America and britains got talent on utube.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Auditor - I'll sing! The most annoying song I know is "Me Like Hockey" (seriously - check it out on You Tube - it's great!) I sing it to annoy my daughter all the time!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Had to go check it out. It sounds like the Cookie Monster. I was waiting for an encore of C is for Cookie.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I vote we sing the Red Solo Cup song.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I have that song as a ringtone! lmao


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

auditor i will how about rob zombies let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

victim victim victim give me a victim man these monkeys can mix a mean martian


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Is it party time yet?

http://youtu.be/BKZqGJONH68


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

I will take part again this year. Had a blast last year!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

OH grim reaper, Grim reaper, Reap me a Vic


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Bethene, by any chance do you have a cat? Ninja gerbil's...er, I mean, I'm...just curious.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

chinclub said:


> I vote we sing the Red Solo Cup song.


Oh great. Now I've got THAT song stuck in my head...."Red Solo Cup....I'll fill you up..."

I'll get you, my pretty!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yes everyone, it's party time. my red red cup.
auditor, yes, bethene has a cat/cats. for those gerbils to survive, they will need ninja moves.
bethene, where is she? someone got a fan? need to dust the poor girl off. ahhh, there she is. glitter bombs from all her favorite people. we loves ya really bethie. red red wine, auditors got mine.
what, grim reaper is passing out victims? why he must be helping bethie. bomb him silly, bomb him purple, wrap a boa around him. we want our
VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

victim victim victim,, glitter bomb in hand


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

*sneaks all around the perimeter of the house, looking in the windows to find bethene*. Ahhhh, there she is! In the kitchen making her morning coffee. Hehehehe. *tightens boa around neck and stands up straight*. HEY BETHENE, GOOD MORNING! *knocking frantically on the window* VICTIM! VICTIM VICTIM! Whoopsies, I made her spill her coffee  *runs and hides in bush*


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bethene is the Grim Reaper of course.  already have my boa donned on glitter bombs in hand woot.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, I just got confused when the grim reaper joined and you asked the grim reaper to give you your victim. filling a balloon with glitter, tieing it off, now i'm back on track. wine wine wine. no, I mean, victim victim victim. wait, i'll take the wine and I want a victim victim victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

man, spitting out my coffee sure made a messMiss Mandy. Especially mixed with glitter! And found a bunch of feathers, and empty wine bottles in the bushes!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

HEHE  hallorenescene I am with you on both accounts will be needing the wine by tonight. but i need the Victim now


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I need to finish with my present victim. Have to look over what I have & decide if I need to add more.
Pass those drinks my way!! Maybe it will get me motivated.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

whats your poison??


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

In honor of the 4th perhaps I should try Bomb Pops today.







Anyone else??
Have sloppy joes in the crock pot.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Yummers ill take one


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

bethene said:


> man, spitting out my coffee sure made a messMiss Mandy. Especially mixed with glitter! And found a bunch of feathers, and empty wine bottles in the bushes!


Sowwie bethiepoo! *scurries off to clean up my mess*


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Leaving the Victim list out for all to see


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

We're getting a bit ahead of ourselves here lol. Instead of chanting, victim victim, it should be, SIGN UPS! SIGN UPS! lmao


----------



## TeeSeeOsborne (Jul 4, 2013)

I am new to this site. What is "The Secret Reaper"?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

TeeSeeOsborne said:


> I am new to this site. What is "The Secret Reaper"?


only the most spooktacular event of the year!!!!!!!!!!!!! like... secret santa, only with halloween stuff!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

TeeSeeOsborne,, I messaged you with the info, but witchy mom has the simple version in a nut shell,,, 

This is starting out to be a really great year, I can not believe all the pages already and we have 2 weeks til sign up!!!!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

A plate of cookies and a nice mixed drink say we only have 1 week left, right, bethene.......


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmmm,, chinclub,,,, well,,, maybe chocolate cookies??!! might think about it then.. lol!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*ooooh Cookies!!!!! Love it!!!! I can bring extra if you need just lemme know*


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I have coffin brownies


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

See we can all bring chocolate. VICTIM< VICTIM< VICTIM!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I can bring a dark chocolate fudge cake with homemade chocolate buttercream icing


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *ooooh Cookies!!!!! Love it!!!! I can bring extra if you need just lemme know*


well if there is cookies i better bring some of my yummy choc


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok who gave my monkeys all the alcohol an fire works they need to stay sober for the mission of stalking an secret ninja moves how else am i going to get a sneak peek at that lovely victim list pass me a real hard drink if you can't beat them out drink them then


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah....I had ice cream for supper


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

I will make the cookies for a victim


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Im actually having peach-mango-passion fruit ice cream at the moment mmmmm mmmmm *


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

fudge ice cream with Brownie bits, covered in choc. syrup..... yea diet is blown today


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't sleep so i am going to go train the monkeys to be more stelth wait just pass the drinks an maybe i can pass out


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I gained 10 pounds just reading all of these posts!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, all that chocolate looks so yummy, but seeing as I am on a diet, I suppose I should be good and not eat any,,, that way no one can bribe me to get going early...... sigh,, dieting sucks


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

what a day yesterday I look like a raccoon, not in a good way, honey's nephew threw a soaking wet ball and clocked me in the nose, little turd was told to stop throwing balls at people, especially the ones in the pool ( three of which were under 6). so yesterday was interesting. bloody nose but at least i had a bottle of wine to cuddle up with to take the sting away.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that's awful mwk! It's not broken, is it?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

no or it would have been the third time it has been. Just bruised had he been closer it would be. honey being the sensitive soul asked me if my face hurt, because it is killing him. i understand you are trying to make me smile but not right now.. both eyes are black and my nose doesn't look much better. was even more embarrassing to go to work looking like this. 
going to be doing some drinking tonight that's for sure.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty that is awful. hope you recover quickly.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, man. Did you dunk him underwater when no one was looking? I sure would have after that!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I wanted to snatch a ear up and frog march him to a corner but he is not my family. letting them deal with him. earlier this week he dislocated another child's jaw with a bat so i guess i was lucky. needs a good spank.

who is manning the bar tonight??


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Figure you need several


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

all of those look yummy  thank you


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

You are very welcome. Drink up!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

That purple one looks interesting!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

just had a chocolate vodka very good


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

chinclub said:


> That purple one looks interesting!!


I pinned a recipe for a drink called Purple Rain on my It's 5 o'clock Somewhere board


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

what is your pintrest address? would like to look at your booze board.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

http://pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/boards/


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Have one of each mwk, you deserve it. A good spank…if I would have done something like that my parents would have whipped my butt and good.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Child needs to be duct-taped into a corner. 

If anyone needs me, I'll be over here, working on a combination catnip-poppy juice potion for Ninja Gerbil.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,, so sorry about the nose,, you could always send some flying monkeys to give the little bugger something to think about!!!! 

Be careful with the glitter and the booze in the shrubbery,, ,,my grouchiosaurous neighbor is now calling the cops on people, she ( or he,, think it might be him) called about some one doing fireworks last night,,, just a family of 4 kids having a fun time, but they called any way,,, so watch out all!!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Heh...the no-skinny-dipping rule is not officially repealed. Gotta give Grouchiosaurus something to watch.....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

skinny dipping is fun... unless someone steals the towels and or clothes  
and if there is a mad cow involved..
this is a enclosed hot tub right not a stream?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

♪♫ We can dance if we want to
We've got all your life and mine
As long as we abuse it, never gonna lose it
Everything'll work out right
I say, we can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine ♪♫


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Yay-ya! Can't wait!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm ready to skinny dip ~ it's hot as hell over here! 
Glad your nose isn't broken, mwk  Hope it feels better soon!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ouch, that sounds pretty awful moonwitchkitty. well, now that you are camouflaged as one of our glitter bombs, could you sneak up to bethies window tonight and whisper in her ear we need sign ups. and than run as fast as you can toward the grouchy neighbors house so he thinks a glitter bomb is coming? hey, just messing with his head. now, could you do that please?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

didn't even think of it as camouflage 
11 More days till sign up
cant wait!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hope you're feeling better Moonwitchkitty. My son was being a smart @ss with me a week or so ago, and slid the broom down the stairs when I was telling him to clean his room Well wouldn't you know, I was standing at the bottom of the stairs, and the broom bristles got hung up on the carpet and the broom flipped over and the end of the handle hit me right in the nose. I was bruised, but the glasses hit it mostly. I could have killed him.


moonwitchkitty said:


> no or it would have been the third time it has been. Just bruised had he been closer it would be. honey being the sensitive soul asked me if my face hurt, because it is killing him. i understand you are trying to make me smile but not right now.. both eyes are black and my nose doesn't look much better. was even more embarrassing to go to work looking like this.
> going to be doing some drinking tonight that's for sure.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Had he been closer he might have been clobbered. he was told not to throw the balls, but honeys family is way different from mine. 
we believe in corporal punishment, his family believes in time outs. so needless to say nothing was done to him. 20 minutes latter he was back in the pool Grrrr..


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh Betheeeennnne....Can we sign up yet? !?! 

How about now?!?!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

-cue Mission Impossible music-

-our tiny hero slips jimmies the window, and slips inside. Stealthily moving against the outer walls, cartwheeling and somersaulting from shadow to shadow to avoid detection. Rounds the corner only to encounter...The Cats! Thinking fast, our hero releases the catnip potion...and now kitty don't care that Ninja Gerbil is in the house, Kitty love EVERYone! Whee! NG scampers to the computer, works fast, clicking the keys to plant the code...The bug planted, scampers along the windowsill, sliding out through the crack in the wall. He leaps, only to be caught in midair by his faithful sidekick, Bellhop Monkey. The dynamic duo swoops to Grouchiosaurus land, where NG executes a perfect landing right on Grouchy's cable...he opens his jaws wide, and chomps down - there's a blinding flash and the house goes dark. Secure in the knowledge that we'll be able to see The List as Bethene types it, AND that justice has been done to CrankyPants, or heroes - one slightly singed and frizzy furred, but otherwise none the worse for wear - make off into the night.-


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

any one ever had a fuzy root beer?
peach snaps and Root beer ♫♪Yummers♪♫


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moonwitchkitty and i'm the goddess, I feel for you both. that would really smart
moonwitchkitty, peach snapps is my fave. I've never had it with root beer. just orange juice and sour. i'm going to try it.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Having a clam/lobster boil today, so just gimme the beer!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Peach snaps and root beer? Somehow that doesn't sound like it would go together... Guess I have no choice but to down one in the name of Science. Whoever said science was a worthless subject?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Every year for my party I make a Non-alcoholic punch. All it is is Cherry & Grape koolaid mixed together. I make an ice float brain out of the same flavors and add gummy worms, eyeballs & marachino cherries. I'm telling you this C&G Koolaid is delish mixed with Melon Liquor!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> any one ever had a fuzy root beer?
> peach snaps and Root beer ♫♪Yummers♪♫


Just drink root beer liqueur, plus the bottle is wicked for a witch shelf


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ooh that looks awesome!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*hmmmm id like to try that!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds yummy,, and I agree, the bottle is awesome too!!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I love black licorice and with the fuzzy root beer it almost taste like it. but I am going to be on the look out for that.. have some ideas for a bottle like that. hmm future victim???? 

hope i get someone with close to the same taste as me. I have lots of plan's. cant wait to play


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

pretty quiet in the neighborhood tonight, no drunken snickers in the bushes, every one must be tired,, long holiday weekend (or hung over??!!)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> pretty quiet in the neighborhood tonight, no drunken snickers in the bushes, every one must be tired,, long holiday weekend (or hung over??!!)


plotting...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bomp bomp bommmmmm .....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

busy making glittery surprises for you my friend.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Busy crafting, crafting and more crafting...hard to type when your hands are covered in several different colors of paint!  Can't wait to see who my victim will be so I know if any of my little projects will work for them...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Today the family celebrated a belated 4th of July, so I was actually getting drunk LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tomato juice miss mandy. I hear it rids one of hangovers, and another drink is supposed to rid one of hangovers, or throwing up, or not drinking at all. well, sounds like it's to late for the latter. lol. happy fourth.
i'm going to pass on the fuzzy root beer. I don't like licorice. and I don't like oozo


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

pass them my way cant sleep again all this rain is keep my spirits down i cant even go out to train the monkeys


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Golly - I just tune out for a few days to focus on unpacking the new house from the move and find a new thread with 18 pages!!!! 

Terra's here officially warning you that I'm in for this year's Secret Reaper. It's just the DEADline needed to be sure I get the new Terra's Lair back up and running. I brought 4 sheets of 1 1/2" foam from Kansas just for this purpose. Who is gonna get a tombstone this year???


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

lol no hangover here, hallo.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Terra said:


> Golly - I just tune out for a few days to focus on unpacking the new house from the move and find a new thread with 18 pages!!!!
> 
> Terra's here officially warning you that I'm in for this year's Secret Reaper. It's just the DEADline needed to be sure I get the new Terra's Lair back up and running. I brought 4 sheets of 1 1/2" foam from Kansas just for this purpose. Who is gonna get a tombstone this year???


Pick me!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

terra, really? a tombstone? I love your tombstones. who will be terras lucky victim? 
miss mandy, i'm so glad you didn't have a hangover. 
now, bethene mentioned something about snickers in the bushes. who wants to jump in the bushes for snickers? and remember, until you have your snicker, you aren't who you really are.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, I am coming out of the bushes with a special bribe (ehm) I mean treat for Bethene and if she just happens to decide to give my name to Terra it is only a coincidence, I promise!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm debating about getting in on it this year. I usually do the exchange but this year we're moving from TN to CT and things will be in a big disarray. So it's going to be hectic. But I think we'll be settled in by then! Not sure, not sure!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Terra said:


> Golly - I just tune out for a few days to focus on unpacking the new house from the move and find a new thread with 18 pages!!!!
> 
> Terra's here officially warning you that I'm in for this year's Secret Reaper. It's just the DEADline needed to be sure I get the new Terra's Lair back up and running. I brought 4 sheets of 1 1/2" foam from Kansas just for this purpose. Who is gonna get a tombstone this year???


Pick me. I will even come down and pick it up in person.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

EvilMel said:


> I'm debating about getting in on it this year. I usually do the exchange but this year we're moving from TN to CT and things will be in a big disarray. So it's going to be hectic. But I think we'll be settled in by then! Not sure, not sure!!


Hey, you'll be closer to me!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Boo! almost forgot to check in on time to join this year. been building slot car dragsters in my off season (when not at the lathe) working on a Halloween themed pro stock Hearse currently. Can't seem to keep Halloween from seeping into my other hobbies! 

so.... Auditor you keeping bar round here or does that not open up till the reaper watch thread?


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

no way bethany i saw her post first! 



Bethany said:


> Pick me!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

wednesdayaddams said:


> no way bethany i saw her post first!


Ah....but you did not speak up!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait! I've actually been looking for an excuse to make more pumpkins.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

bethany! don't be making a whole bunch of rules on me now! lol 



Bethany said:


> Ah....but you did not speak up!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i would love that pumpkin! 



kloey74 said:


> I can't wait! I've actually been looking for an excuse to make more pumpkins.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

dariusobells said:


> Boo! almost forgot to check in on time to join this year. been building slot car dragsters in my off season (when not at the lathe) working on a Halloween themed pro stock Hearse currently. Can't seem to keep Halloween from seeping into my other hobbies!
> I'd love to see a pic of that to show the hubs! He helps out in the pits every Saturday at our local track.
> 
> so.... Auditor you keeping bar round here or does that not open up till the reaper watch thread?


Drinks have already been going around


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Terra said:


> Golly - I just tune out for a few days to focus on unpacking the new house from the move and find a new thread with 18 pages!!!!
> 
> Terra's here officially warning you that I'm in for this year's Secret Reaper. It's just the DEADline needed to be sure I get the new Terra's Lair back up and running. I brought 4 sheets of 1 1/2" foam from Kansas just for this purpose. Who is gonna get a tombstone this year???



oh oh MEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The Bar is OPEN!!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Ah excellent, I'll have a Pumpkin smasher with a whiskey chaser and whatever Terra is making for the secret reaper.....


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Terra so glad to see you here it just is not the same with out you an Bethene i will be glad with any one to reap just do it soon the suspense is killing me


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

"I'd love to see a pic of that to show the hubs! He helps out in the pits every Saturday at our local track. "

ok Mandy but this one is racing later this Month, and it's lucky number 13!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that looks cool, dariousbells! 

Yay,,, some familiar names popping up!!! , 9 days and the sign up begins, whoo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Night all going to try to get some sleep tonight


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

dariusobells said:


> "I'd love to see a pic of that to show the hubs! He helps out in the pits every Saturday at our local track. "
> 
> ok Mandy but this one is racing later this Month, and it's lucky number 13!
> View attachment 157853


Cool, thanks for sharing! Good job


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

first time doing this..cant wait for sign up  already got a lot of ideas for my victim


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Terra, If you should happen to draw my name it would be ok if you skipped doing a stone with all that foam. You've done a million stones and I think it would be better if you tested your skills and perhaps you used it to create a cemetery entrance for me instead. Just suggesting there's enough foam and you might like a new challenge. 



Terra said:


> Golly - I just tune out for a few days to focus on unpacking the new house from the move and find a new thread with 18 pages!!!!
> 
> Terra's here officially warning you that I'm in for this year's Secret Reaper. It's just the DEADline needed to be sure I get the new Terra's Lair back up and running. I brought 4 sheets of 1 1/2" foam from Kansas just for this purpose. Who is gonna get a tombstone this year???


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Counting down the days! I had so much fun with the mini secret reaper I can't wait for the main one. Hurry up and get here already.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

SIGN UP! SIGN UP! SIGN UP! Pwease, bethiepoo?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Victim, VICTIM, VIIIIICCCCTTIIIIMMMMMM! - Just warming up!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*ooooooooh good idea!!! Ahemmmm Mi mi mi miiiiiiiiiiiiii! 

VICTIM....VICTIM....VICTIM.....Ahhhh feels like old times *


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

dariusobells said:


> so.... Auditor you keeping bar round here or does that not open up till the reaper watch thread?


Yep, I'm serving...so are the monkeys, so you're set!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> who wants to jump in the bushes for snickers?


Hmm...now that sounds like a most interesting invitation....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i don't know about snickering but cackling i can do  
hum hummmm
VICTIM PLEASE !!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, you're bar is very pretty. i'll have one, hit me with a surprise. 
who is auditor giving snickers to in the bushes now
moonwitch, you cracked me up. 
while cackling in the bushes made hard to do while eating snickers, bethene gave up and made the sign up earlier. what's at least one day bethie. how about on the 8th?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, and now you know who auditor had in the bushes.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Spooky swoops by super fast on glittered broom....."AUDITOR CATCH!" She tosses Auditor a bottle of her best cake flavored vodka. "Hey Aud...use this to make me an upside down cake martini will ya, Ill be back in a sec to pick it up! " 

Spooki takes off with a flash because she realizes she for got the grenadine...cant have her upside down cake martini without the grenadine. As she takes off to retrieve the item all her fellow haunters hear below is WHoooooo Hoooooo VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM!!" 
*


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Auditer. I will take a very stiff drink maybe a double shoot of hemlock an moon shine


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, you're bar is very pretty. i'll have one, hit me with a surprise.


Thank you. Hope I have a space to recreate it in whatever house we settle in here in FL. Really hoping to have a bar in it already or be able to have one built for the display!

Made you an Evil Eye!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Good to see spooki mama with the glitter! it will make the flowers much prettier,, 

So,,, now I know who was calling for victims from the air!!!!!! 

Man,,, so much drinking going on,,, you all will not even know when the sign up starts,, let alone a month later when the victims come!!!!!!! 

Auditor, Good thing you had a ninja hamster,, of my 3 cats,, my girl is one tough cookie,,(but she loves her mama) you would need a ninja to keep a hamster safe


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Super super excited!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't wait! I had so much fun last year!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Cleared out my private message box in preparation for the pm's all joining, got a new note book to keep notes to myself to keep things straight in my head,,, so all ready to go,,,, 

as far as starting sign up a bit early,, it will still be open til the 17th of August not matter what, some folks don't show up til about then to the forum,, as time get closer to Halloween more pop on in,,, ( man,,, aren't they missing out on fun!! ) so do not want to close it earlier,, so if I start sign up sooner,, it will be that much longer til you get a victim,,, I am afraid you will all be drunken haunters,, out on the street looking for the next drink,, the next flying monkey,,, and more glitter and boa;s!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

So can we sign up??!!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

bethene said:


> I am afraid you will all be drunken haunters,, out on the street looking for the next drink,, the next flying monkey,,, and more glitter and boa;s!!!!!!


Now that just sounds like a fun party!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL!! very fun party! 

No, Bethany, I will start a thread when I do , with the rules, etc and will keep it for the discussion page too this year, keeps everything together ,, we had others in the past start other ones, which we made the "official" one,, no biggie, but it gets confusing,, a There will be a special thread for the likes and dis likes also one for the pictures of the gifts once they start arriving,, there are just too many people involved not to , so just keep your eyes peeled for it,, next week ..


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OK, I'll go back in hiding.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot can not wait i want to really rock my victim going over the top with this one whoot 
thank you Bethene for taking this on you ROCK!!!!




bethene said:


> LOL!! very fun party!
> 
> No, Bethany, I will start a thread when I do , with the rules, etc and will keep it for the discussion page too this year, keeps everything together ,, we had others in the past start other ones, which we made the "official" one,, no biggie, but it gets confusing,, a There will be a special thread for the likes and dis likes also one for the pictures of the gifts once they start arriving,, there are just too many people involved not to , so just keep your eyes peeled for it,, next week ..


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

kloey74 said:


> I can't wait! I've actually been looking for an excuse to make more pumpkins.


I'll take 5. 

ok, id be happy with one. LOLOL


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Can't wait! I haven't been around the forum much this year, but thought I'd check in. I'm definitely in again this year! Same for the card exchange! We've had a super busy year, haven't even had time to think about Halloween much  I miss you all!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy moly! Haven't checked this thread in several days and now it's PAGES long. What did I miss? Anybody's water break? Anybody need help moving? Anybody need a VICTIM?? haha


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moony do tell me about the card exchange.
brimstone that is awesome!!


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Alright...here I am *sigh* waiting for the SR to start (weeks WAY too early for me)


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

I am so going to give it to my victim this year been shopping all year long an got so many things to choose from to send them 
Victim victim victim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't think my anxiety will let me be calm about waiting not only for sign up, but for victim time!! I'm going crazy trying to come up with ideas and keeping myself from doing too many crafts yet until I actually know who my victim will be. I'm itchin' to start making all the stuff I wanna make...but I can't because I don't know what they will like/don't like. I'm such an impatient person...I worry too much...all this waiting is torture!  Plus, this being my first time doing SR, I'm all new at it and have to figure out how it all works, too. I just hope I get a victim who likes the kinds of things I've found or craft/build. I think about things to make my victim happy every day, lol. I feel I may start crawling the walls soon! It's getting to the point were I could totally see myself stalking Bethene's house, creeping in the bushes, watching silently for any clues. I'm small, I hide very well...though I may need some of those yummy drinks to help calm my anxiety, too!  Mid August seems so truly far away...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

chinclub said:


> That drink looks lovely, but right now I am enjoying sex on the beach.


*oooh nice I often enjoy that but how do you keep the sand out of your......oh wait....it just occurred to me you are probably talking about the drink? Oh those are good too *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

let the bodies hit the floor!
Let the bodies hit the floor!
Let the bodies hit the floor!!



azazel said:


> auditor i will how about rob zombies let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

THAT LOOKS YUMMIE!!! (drooling)



Saki.Girl said:


> well if there is cookies i better bring some of my yummy choc


----------



## MissWendy13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Its almost time!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

as I was walking through the liquor store, I noticed a bottled labeled..kinky. I liked the name, the bottle, and the color, I wonder if it's any good. anyone try this?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

can I have a taste? they look yummie and I am very tried. WORK WORK WORK!


Bethany said:


> View attachment 157483
> 
> 
> Figure you need several


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

me! Me! Me! Me! Me!



terra said:


> golly - i just tune out for a few days to focus on unpacking the new house from the move and find a new thread with 18 pages!!!!
> 
> Terra's here officially warning you that i'm in for this year's secret reaper. It's just the deadline needed to be sure i get the new terra's lair back up and running. I brought 4 sheets of 1 1/2" foam from kansas just for this purpose. Who is gonna get a tombstone this year???


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay. I am ready... I think. I have a job now so that means I can shop and feed my Halloween addiction and for my Victim, and for the Southside Hanted House and mustn't forget the food and the bills. LOL!

Meanwhile.... can I have drink? I am tried. Worked all day. Do anyone have a coke and rum? or maybe a screwdriver? (dragging my red feather boa) Maybe some chocolate? (falls to the ground) Did a gliiter bomb just go over my head??


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Are you awake again?? How do you stay awake and go to work?? I thought I was bad!! lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

can i get back with you on that? LOL! Let's put it this way. While I am night person by heart. Its best that I have the day job to ensure that I am home for my son and such blah blah blah.. But yeah I am realllllly bad about that. 



Kelloween said:


> Are you awake again?? How do you stay awake and go to work?? I thought I was bad!! lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Ive always been a night person..now my son is also..Guess he grew up with my weird habits and acustomed to them too


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea a nother restless night guess i will just go load glitter bombs an play with the restless monkeys an plan a attempt to peek ay that beautiful victim list coming soon


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Swoosh..................................... Spooki swoops by again flanked by her most fabulous monkeys who happen to be wearing matching purple boa's, glittered peep toed heels....their Lime green glittered painted toes peaking through. The tutus are starting to itch them but they dont complain because it is better to look good than to feel good right  

All of a sudden one of the Monkey's Tiaras falls as they are hovering overboard. Spooki swoops down with lighting speek to get it before it hits the ground only after she gives the most stern look to Lulu...the monkey...because it is then she realizes that Lulu has taken one of Spooki's favorite tiaras. 
In one quick swoop she grabs the tiara just before it hits and at the same time she manages to grab with her other hand the upside down cake martini Auditor had waiting for her at the bar. She takes off back up high into the air..tiara in one hand martini in the other all while riding her broom with....."look ma no hands!"*

*all while chanting Victim....Victim....Victim!!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So THAT"S what all the noise was about last night,, kitties were looking at the windows. so I KNEW one or more of you were in the bushes,,, bet when I go outside I will find glitter and boa feathers around the yard!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

After seeing all the fun involved in the mini reaps and here,I'm going to signup for my first one when time comes 
Now all i'll have to do is hide my box from my 4ft Spooky-items thief!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm in again!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Im in Im in.... I can't stand the wait for a victim!!!!! When is it starting!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> let the bodies hit the floor!
> Let the bodies hit the floor!
> Let the bodies hit the floor!!


NOWHINING, now I have this song stuck in my head again! Guess I'll sing it along with you guys now to pass the time waiting for my victim, lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

nhh,,, sign ups start next week!! glad to see new and familiar faces lining up for the fun!!!!!!!! Drink anyone????


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> I don't think my anxiety will let me be calm about waiting not only for sign up, but for victim time!! I'm going crazy trying to come up with ideas and keeping myself from doing too many crafts yet until I actually know who my victim will be. I'm itchin' to start making all the stuff I wanna make...but I can't because I don't know what they will like/don't like.


Well, we can't have that. So...go ahead. Give life to those ideas. Make all those things.

Then give them to me.

I love presents.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> I am afraid you will all be drunken haunters,, out on the street looking for the next drink,, the next flying monkey,,, and more glitter and boa;s!!!!!!


You say "drunken haunters" like that's a bad thing...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

After being stood up by 2 different people today, I could definitely use a drink!  

As we camp outside of bethene's, sipping on spirits and roasting marshmallows over the bonfire, we can start working on our own likes and dislikes list  That will keep us occupied! *passes around notebooks and pens* Who's down for local items again this year?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I forgot all about the local thing last year till I was boxing everything up for shipping. At the last minute I threw some seashells in the box too. I know,I know pretty lame but it was the best I could do lol. Uhm, Miss Mandy, my pen's not working right; it needs a spell check.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao, Tanna. It's just a rough draft, no need for perfect spelling


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

*whew*.....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I could do local. Gold mines are local here. Imagine someone might not mind getting that....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't mind, Auditor  Ya know, last year I sent a couple of local items, and I completely forgot that I could send Lizzie Borden stuff! But this year, my pretties


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

you make me laugh auditor


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Nothing interesting here local just a lot of nothing man moving in to a new home sux but so much more room to have a haunt is a plus


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i'm back. did anyone notice I've been gone for pages.


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes we missed you so bad passing drinks your way via a flying monkey loaded with glitter bombs an chocolates just in case he needs a little bribery tools


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Bethene the monkeys have a new secret weapon in there arsenal this year. Hint its going to help that ninja it's a cat nip bomb poor kitty going to be wasted on cat nip sorry


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

*o victim victim victim*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good idea azazel. bethenes cats will be frolicking giddyishly. what better way to disarm cats. auditors gerbils will be stealthing in and tying up the little darlings, and they can save the ninja moves for hung over ornery cats. lol. the plot thickens


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

azazel said:


> Nothing interesting here local just a lot of nothing man moving in to a new home sux but so much more room to have a haunt is a plus


I would LOVE to be moving into a new home. Hopefully our house in the north will sell, but it isn't looking good that I'll get to have my annual Halloween Bash this year.  Sucks going from an over 3000 sq. ft. house to a 5th wheel camper.  But I am grateful that hubby got a job with benefits for me, so I'll suck it up buttercup.  When it is meant to be, the house will sell & I'll find the perfect house here, among the palm trees & sand. 


I'll load up on fresh catnip when we make our trip back to Ohio!! Catnip bombs will be plentiful!! 
Now how do I keep my cats from consuming all of it........


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey hey now,,, now messing with my little fur babies!!! they are really so sweet!!!! 
Bethany,, I sure hope your house sells asap,, around here the housing market has picked up . so fingers crossed for you!!!!!!! And, yes, benefits mean ALOT!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Holy Bats, Batman,,,, only 4 more days til sign up begins,,,, I think I am ready for this,,,, (takes a deep breath,,, ummmm ummmmm,,, mediating,,, )


wonder how many this year?? Last year broke the year before's total, by a LONG shot! doubled if I remember correctly,, dang,, while this is fun,, do not wish to have it double this year,,, you guys will never get your victim, will take too long to pm you all!!! but a bit more than last year, is ok,,, (we had about 370 last year,, I believe,, so almost 800 would be insane! )


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

What is the gift value again? 

Bethene, I still think you should take on a few little helpers. You could pm them each a list of pairs and let them help you to send out pms to people. You work too hard to have to do it all yourself. But we love you and appreciate it soooo much!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

bethene said:


> Hey hey now,,, now messing with my little fur babies!!! they are really so sweet!!!!
> Bethany,, I sure hope your house sells asap,, around here the housing market has picked up . so fingers crossed for you!!!!!!! And, yes, benefits mean ALOT!


Thanks Bethene. we are going back home for a "vacation" I may stay behind & do a little sprucing on the house. May have to consider renting it out. 
Know this sound weird, but I believe it hasn't sold because I didn't say good-bye. crazy I know, but I knew the moment I walked into the house over 13 years ago that It was the house for me. It served me very well. So I think a good-bye is appropriate.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

chin club, thank you . I know people have said I need to delegate, but it is almost as much work to give every one the info to send to people,, than it is for me to just pm them!!!! so I just will do it,I just copy and paste, and forward any way,, it just is the individual messages are time consuming, not really hard!! 

Bethany, that is sweet! That could be the reason!!!!!!


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

so 4 more days till sign up ?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bethany said:


> Thanks Bethene. we are going back home for a "vacation" I may stay behind & do a little sprucing on the house. May have to consider renting it out.
> Know this sound weird, but I believe it hasn't sold because I didn't say good-bye. crazy I know, but I knew the moment I walked into the house over 13 years ago that It was the house for me. It served me very well. So I think a good-bye is appropriate.


Not much different per se. Grew up in Ohio, left it for the Air Force ended up in Central Florida. Had to go home a few years back to close up my childhood home. It is different to say that proper goodbye and move on. 
* Comes out of Bethene's bushes to raise glass of Jamesons -
'Wishing you always walls for the wind,
A roof for the rain,
Tea beside the fire,
And the love and laughter of those you hold dear. *


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I am so in again this year, I picked up some things at the flea market today to transform


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Not much different per se. Grew up in Ohio, left it for the Air Force ended up in Central Florida. Had to go home a few years back to close up my childhood home. It is different to say that proper goodbye and move on.
> * Comes out of Bethene's bushes to raise glass of Jamesons -
> 'Wishing you always walls for the wind,
> A roof for the rain,
> ...


Brought tears to me eyes br1mston3. cheers!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Per Miss Mandy's instructions, I made a list. I keep adding to it though; my reaper's gonna think I'm a greedy little victim.  I was cleaning out my Halloween storage area today and found a box of stuff I meant to take to GW last year. After removing a few things for myself (greedy lil person that I am) I think I'll wait and see what my victim likes. There's some good stuff in that box but for some odd reason while packing everything up last year I thought I had too much stuff.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Tannasgach said:


> Per Miss Mandy's instructions, I made a list. I keep adding to it though; my reaper's gonna think I'm a greedy little victim.  I was cleaning out my Halloween storage area today and found a box of stuff I meant to take to GW last year. After removing a few things for myself (greedy lil person that I am) I think I'll wait and see what my victim likes. There's some good stuff in that box but for some odd reason while packing everything up last year I thought I had too much stuff.


You can have too much Halloween stuff?? NEVER!!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> I was cleaning out my Halloween storage area today and found a box of stuff I meant to take to GW last year. After removing a few things for myself (greedy lil person that I am)


Who doesn't!  temptation is all it is..I do it all the time!..at the moment when I put items in a GW bag is just an insane glitch in me brain!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> you make me laugh auditor


But do I make you snicker?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> so i'm back. did anyone notice I've been gone for pages.


Yes. Been crying quietly...the bushes are lonely....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

azazel said:


> Bethene the monkeys have a new secret weapon in there arsenal this year. Hint its going to help that ninja it's a cat nip bomb poor kitty going to be wasted on cat nip sorry


I've got an herb farm. We grow catnip. Monkeys gonna pick, kitties gonna nip.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> I've got an herb farm. We grow catnip. Monkeys gonna pick, kitties gonna nip.


and BR1MSTON3's gonna sip!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

chinclub said:


> What is the gift value again?
> 
> Bethene, I still think you should take on a few little helpers. You could pm them each a list of pairs and let them help you to send out pms to people. You work too hard to have to do it all yourself. But we love you and appreciate it soooo much!!!


but we never pay any mind to the limit. We all seem to get carried away  And we do appreciate all the hard work you do. i know many of us would volunteer to help you. my self included.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Yes. Been crying quietly...the bushes are lonely....


But my Dear Auditor you are not alone.  Muahahahahhahaaaa


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> But my Dear Auditor you are not alone.  Muahahahahhahaaaa


never...never...never alone...always there...never alone...always there....whispers...the whispers...teasing....scolding...urging...always urging...never alone..........


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey auditor would you like a glass of Moscato Wine? It very good.... I'll share. this mulberry bush is very pretty


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> But my Dear Auditor you are not alone.  Muahahahahhahaaaa


indeed, my ghillie suit kind of hides me too much sometimes


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Azazel sneaks up to Bethena window an slowly opens up the window a little bit an slides the gerbil ninja in an tells him his mission is to spy an stay alive arms him with cat nip bombs an glitter bombs an chocolate just in case he gets caught be sure to take lots of pictures of that lovely victim list an e mail them back to me an do not get caught only call for a pick up from mojo jojo the flying monkey when he has accomplished his mission o no what was that sound its Bethena moving around i give the single an the monkeys start bombing the front door with glitter bombs to distract her an them little fluff balls so ninja gerbil can get in his hiding place i leave a hole bottle of tequila on the window sill to make up for all the glitter an moon the grump old neighbor as i sneak away in the night knowing that ninja gerbil will not fell us he will do the job as he was trained to do


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

relax people ninja gerbil is on the job pray he can make it back safe an sound


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

fingers crossed for the little ninja. bethene, why you so mean. we just want to enlist. sign up. enroll.


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

as i sneak back in the crowd of people waiting to sign up i settle down to Auditors bar an give him the wink that all things are in place an order a double shoot of tequila an wolfs bane i giggle as the radio crackles an the message goes out in place an safe from the kitties i know ninja gerbil is safe an now i can sleep a little easier i down my drink an stroll in to the night hollering VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM i get in mu dragula an do a doughnut in the mean neighbors yard an giggle even more i streak off tires blazing an i holler i will be back for you my lovelies i got a abc store run cause Auditors bar cant run out of booze i radio ninja gerbil an tell him to be safe an be nice to Bethene an have her some coffee ready in the morning


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

our hero


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

wtf?  What's all this about gerbils? I guess I need to go back and read a few earlier posts.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

azazel said:


> relax people ninja gerbil is on the job pray he can make it back safe an sound


*Come on Ninja Gerbal you got this and just so you know Lulu and I and the rest of the girls are here to back you up should you need to make a quick exit!!! Should you find your self in trouble just shoot out the side window and JUMP Ill catch you on my broom before you hit the ground lil dude no worries. Just focus on the list for God sakes get the LIST!!*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

It figures the night I'm not here this thread is more active lol. No fair!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you. It really is appreciated!!But it honestly is easier with just me. I also appreciated all the volunteers for rescue readers! We have not needed many but you have always come through when needed! 
Almost sign up time!7


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

missmandy its nothing personal just had a long night an been planing the mission with ninja gerbil for a week or so now hope he remembered to leave the coffee out for bethene


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

ninja gerbil radios noting going on cats are all all sleeping an bethene is in the shower do you wont me to take black mail pics of her in the shower ?over .i radio back an tell him to hold tight not going to go to that far yet just stay safe an out of sight


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

*Stumbles up Bethene's drive, throws flaming pumpkins at her house that are carved with, "sign up Junit!!!"* Don't worry, I shall not startle the ninja.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah...I suddenly found myself drawing ninja gerbils with catnip bombs and glitter...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG,, don't want to burn Ninaj Gerbils eyes out doing that~ LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ninja Gerbils?!?! Oh my!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

bethene did you find that coffee this morning? did ninja gerbil make it right ?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Hey auditor would you like a glass of Moscato Wine? It very good.... I'll share. this mulberry bush is very pretty


Sure thing, doll! Scoot over.

Video of the secret Ninja Gerbil training camp...y'all thought I just made this stuff up???


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

that is too funny thank you for that Auditor.. oh and here is your glass.. pass me my peepers i think she is on the move!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG! It's come to this?!?!? Hahaha. SIgn up Sign up Sign up.... VIctim Victim Victim!!! I'm just practicing. 




WitchyKitty said:


> View attachment 158801
> 
> 
> Yeah...I suddenly found myself drawing ninja gerbils with catnip bombs and glitter...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yep auditor, I thought you just made it up. now I see there is a factual camp. go little gerbil, go


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

victim, victim, wherefore art thou victim?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, I used to have many gerbils when I was younger...can't tell you how many times those little guys somehow, stealthily broke out of their cages/tanks...with lids on them!! I remember one time I woke up with my gerbil sitting on my pillow 3 inches from my face looking at me, hahaha. Ninja Gerbils, indeed...I have faith they can get the victim list with ease once we have signed up! Two more days...then a whole month before we get our victims?? The agony!!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

As night falls, the mists roll in
An eerie cry on the wind begins..

Victim, Victim, Victim! The Vampires do cry
As the ghouls and ghosts now roam the sky

It is a spooky sight but have no fear
The time for The Secret Reaper is nearly here!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

brim, i'll tell you where the victims are, right there in that pretty little head of bethies. 
sookie, did you make that up? I like it


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes I made it up this morning


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

So looking forward to this. The season is starting!!!!! Yah!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't wait! Wahoo!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

sookie said:


> As night falls, the mists roll in
> An eerie cry on the wind begins..
> 
> Victim, Victim, Victim! The Vampires do cry
> ...


This is great Sookie!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, Sookie,,, that is cool!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

2 more days....just 2 more days...........I can make it..................I can make it


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

wait...so do people get their victims in two days? or the sign ups start in two days? I'm confused! haha


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

We just get to sign up in 2 days. 
Then we get to continue to harass bethene for another month until we get our victims


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

haha good! I was worried and thinking "OH S#%$%#^$ I haven't actually signed up!" glad I haven't missed it! thanks for the info!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Bethany said:


> Then we get to continue to harass bethene for another month until we get our victims


We have to stop harassing her after a month???


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> We have to stop harassing her after a month???


I didn't say that.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

but harassing is one of the fun parts


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

that is no fair i love harassing an spying on bethene


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh this wait is killing me! It's only my first time but the suspense!  explained the exchange with my son..he asked if we were getting our goodies in two days..I WISH! i can't wait!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Halloeve55 said:


> Oh this wait is killing me! It's only my first time but the suspense!


It only gets worse...there's the wait for the victim...the thrill of the hunt....then the wait for your box to arrive...then waiting until the blessing is given to share what you've received...and reveling in each other's anguish and ultimate triumph... The pain...the ache...the sweet anguish, gnawing at your very soul....the antici......
......
....pation!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> It only gets worse...there's the wait for the victim...the thrill of the hunt....then the wait for your box to arrive...then waiting until the blessing is given to share what you've received...and reveling in each other's anguish and ultimate triumph... The pain...the ache...the sweet anguish, gnawing at your very soul....the antici......
> ......
> ....pation!


Then I shall never sleep!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Almost time!!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Halloeve55 said:


> Then I shall never sleep!


Well, even if you could, you won't be able to. The party gets a little rowdy...some of these folks get a little wild. Ducking glitter bombs, chanting their VIC-TIM chants...makes it hard to sleep. And then, there are the monkeys....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> It only gets worse...there's the wait for the victim...the thrill of the hunt....then the wait for your box to arrive...then waiting until the blessing is given to share what you've received...and reveling in each other's anguish and ultimate triumph... The pain...the ache...the sweet anguish, gnawing at your very soul....the antici......
> ......
> ....pation!


oh dear i feel a Rocky horror picture show song coming on.''


In the velvet darkness
Of the blackest night
Burning bright
There's a guiding star
No matter what or who you are
There's a light
Over at the Frankenstein place
There's a light
Burning in the fireplace


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> oh dear i feel a Rocky horror picture show song coming on.''


jumps to the left....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

♪♫And then a step to the right	
With your hands on your hips♪♫


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

You bring your knees in tight
But it's the pelvic thrust
That really drives you insane
Let's do the Time Warp again
Let's do the Time Warp again
♪♫


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, you got caught with a flat?
Well, how about that?
Well, babies, don't you panic
By the light of the night
It'll all seem alright
I'll get you a satanic mechanic!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

If we can do 50 pages for the sign up...how many will we hit waiting for Vic and Tim? Do I hear 200?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

200 is seconded


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

or more??????????


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Vic Tim Vic Tim Vic Tim!!!!!*


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Have been on this forum a few years, but have not yet participated. This may be the year.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Have been on this forum a few years, but have not yet participated. This may be the year.


yes yes..I agree, you should..


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I am pretty artistic and creative, but have feared that i would leave my victim down. Guess I will put my reaper virginity on the line this year!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

come one, come all, step right up. and here on the left we have sign ups, and here on the right we have victims. and right down the middle we have none other but the grand bethene, the mother reaper of them all. and in the air, we have the flying monkeys, and crouching and scurrying on the ground we have the ninja gerbils. what's this, they've all come full circle, the critters are forcing the cats back. fur is flying, someone throw some glitter bombs, break it up, there's going to be vet bills tomorrow. wait, I see a pruple flash swooping in. why, it's our own dear miss spooky mama. fur, feathers, purple glitter. the critters are scattering. bravo, but what's that in spooky mamas hand? it's it's it's white. could it be the list. hello? answering the phone. what? oh, been talking in my sleep loudly, the neighbors want me to hold down the noise. will I remember this dream in the morning? i'm sure I will. goodnight monkeys, goodnight gerbils, goodnight cats, goodnight spooky mama [say, you look roughed up] [it was a dream, right?], goodnight bethene, goodnight all you fellow alumi [auditor get out of the pool, you're getting you clothes all wet, they're wrinkling], zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol...nice....when will the rundown of rules and suggestions come about? Where do people generally post their likes?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Bethene will start the sign up thread..I think on the 17th...then she will start a like and dislike thread where everyone will post..then we bug her to death for our victims name..lol


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> oh dear i feel a Rocky horror picture show song coming on.''
> 
> 
> In the velvet darkness
> ...


Maybe if we all chant this song and dance, but say "Over at Bethene's place" instead of "Over at the Frankenstein place", then mayyyyyybe we can entice Bethene to open the sign up a day early


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

time to work on a great like and dislike list to make it easy for my reaper


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

So, correct me if I'm wrong, but sign-up is tomorrow??


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

kallie said:


> So, correct me if I'm wrong, but sign-up is tomorrow??


I think that is what Bethene had planned, but maybe just maybe she will open it up early.

Now I am off to work on my likes and dislike list and check the semi's to make sure they are full of gas and glitter bombs.

Everyone get a good night sleep tonight you will be needed in the crusades for the victims list.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my likes and dislikes list is ready. can I post it yet? so bethie, we signing up a day early? and ondeko, you here buddy, said he was doing the reaper this year. kinda quiet. how many, oh how many will we have this year? chanting the song. doing my part 

In the velvet darkness
Of the blackest night
Burning bright
There's a guiding star
No matter what or who you are
There's a light
Over at the Frankenstein place
There's a light
Burning in the fireplace


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Rocky Horror makes me gitty! That is my Halloween go to movie.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

tommaro is sign up i guess heheheh


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

One more night till Secret Reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

One more day until my first Secret Reaper starts!!! Guess I should get out a pen and some paper and perfect my likes/dislikes list so I'm ready to sign up and post tomorrow as soon as I see the threads!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I suggested that everyone work on their lists, and I haven 't even started mine yet!  I'm a bad, bad ghoul


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Awh I'm such a newbie on this forum but I am still so excited! I've wanted to participate in a horror/Halloween trade for so long now!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Dammit! Janet!



chinclub said:


> Rocky Horror makes me gitty! That is my Halloween go to movie.


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

well hot patootie bless my soul.....



wednesdayaddams said:


> Dammit! Janet!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Touch me, touch me, touch me, touch me. I want to be dirty!!!!

(Ok, that's just weird out of context. )


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm just a sweet transvestite, from TRANSSEXUAL, Translyvaniiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!







chinclub said:


> Touch me, touch me, touch me, touch me. I want to be dirty!!!!
> 
> (Ok, that's just weird out of context. )


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

My son asked me years ago to buy him the DVD with "the guy that dresses up like a girl" and it took FOREVER for me to figure out what he wanted. He finally remembered some parts of it, enough for me to realize it was Rocky Horror. I did get it for him but I doubt he ever watched it twice. lol. Not a real teenage boy type movie, at least not his type of movie. But mom loves it 

My cousin played Magenta in a play. She loves it, too 





chinclub said:


> Touch me, touch me, touch me, touch me. I want to be dirty!!!!
> 
> (Ok, that's just weird out of context. )


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

DeadMonique said:


> Awh I'm such a newbie on this forum but I am still so excited! I've wanted to participate in a horror/Halloween trade for so long now!


Well welcome to this twisted yet lovable little family lol The Secret Reaper is a blast! You'll have a great time


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow. Sitting here trying to make out my likes/dislikes list...didn't think it would be this hard! I guess I never sat down and thought about this stuff before, lol. Trying to make my list as detailed as possible for my future reaper! I don't want it to end up being a 20 page report, hahaha!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The more details, the better....really. Even list specific things you don't like. It's a big help for your reaper


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Late to the game, but not too late! I think I'm ready!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Wow. Sitting here trying to make out my likes/dislikes list...didn't think it would be this hard! I guess I never sat down and thought about this stuff before, lol. Trying to make my list as detailed as possible for my future reaper! I don't want it to end up being a 20 page report, hahaha!


You know I would take a 20 page report because when you get only a one line of like dislikes omg it is so hard. And if they are never on line so there is no way to even stalk them it is horrible.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice to see ya here, Ophelia!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, okay then...20 page report it is! Hahaha, really though, I'm not too picky. I'm just trying to make things as easy as possible for my reaper...but I don't want them to feel limited to my list! I know there are tons of things that I would love that I just don't think to add to the list.  I don't have a Pinterest board or anything, so my list is all I have to offer my poor reaper. They can look at my past posts/comments...and I have an album here they can peek at, too, but that's about it. I'm more concerned with my future victim liking the items I have to offer, more than I am of the items I receive myself. I could get a box full of $20 worth of packing peanuts as my gift...but be more upset if my victim didn't like the items I sent!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I just had a great teaser gift to send you packing penuts lol  



WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, okay then...20 page report it is! Hahaha, really though, I'm not too picky. I'm just trying to make things as easy as possible for my reaper...but I don't want them to feel limited to my list! I know there are tons of things that I would love that I just don't think to add to the list.  I don't have a Pinterest board or anything, so my list is all I have to offer my poor reaper. They can look at my past posts/comments...and I have an album here they can peek at, too, but that's about it. I'm more concerned with my future victim liking the items I have to offer, more than I am of the items I receive myself. I could get a box full of $20 worth of packing peanuts as my gift...but be more upset if my victim didn't like the items I sent!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok I just had a great teaser gift to send you packing penuts lol


Somehow I knew, after I posted that, that I may be getting a box of packing peanuts soon, hahaha!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Somehow I knew, after I posted that, that I may be getting a box of packing peanuts soon, hahaha!


But they would not be plan old packing peanuts they would have Halloween flare


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> But they would not be plan old packing peanuts they would have Halloween flare


Halloween packing peanuts?!?! I'd probably put them in a jar on display, lol.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

So tomorrow is the day...can't wait. See ya'll in the signup line!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Halloween packing peanuts?!?! I'd probably put them in a jar on display, lol.


That would be Ghost Excrement


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

pitches my tent, starts a small fire, and starts roasting my marshmallows* welp this looks like a good spot to wait.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OK guys,, broke down and gave in,,,, sign up has started!!!!!! It;s "official"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> OK guys,, broke down and gave in,,,, sign up has started!!!!!! It;s "official"!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really?!?! {{Loud squeals of excitement vibrate through WitchyKitty's home and down the street...}}


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Loudest cackle ever of excitement while twiddling my fingers together! Yayyyy!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> I'm just a sweet transvestite, from TRANSSEXUAL, Translyvaniiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


that has to be one of my favorite part in the movie


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> [auditor get out of the pool, you're getting you clothes all wet, they're wrinkling], zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


No they're not. How can they, since they're in that pile over yonder?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohh auditor, you stayed in the water to long. you're all wrinkly. lol.
so it's sign up. I guess I better go find it


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

YAY!!! I'm going to go sign up right now!


----------

